# Reformed Music?



## noonemayboast (Jul 10, 2005)

So, who is everybody's favorite musicians for solidly theological lyrics? Any Reformed recordings out there? I'm getting sick of playing David Crowder and By the Tree over and over  Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2005)

I know you may shrink back at this, but someone suggested some reformed rap a while back and I LOVE it!

Timothy Brindle is a good place to start!

http://lampmode.com/mainframe.htm


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jul 10, 2005)

i would have to say shane and shane, along with adam about reformed rap "116 clique" is reformed rappers that were disciple by Tommy Nelson in Denton Texas and are ver Biblically sound, shane and shane are very biblically sound to. putting scripture to music Will Hunt is awsome too...


----------



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

*Music that is beneficial...*

I think any music that imitates the worlds music is rubbish. I listen to Paul Wilbur mostly, but have some Keith Green, second chapter of Acts, some Amy Grant, Amy coming close to the worlds style but as I said, some.

I like classical too, especially Handel and Spanish guitar playing. Have you heard a version of Greensleeves on acoustic that is out of this world, I will try to find it and post a link.

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by just_grace]

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jul 10, 2005)

i used to think that to but with research you can see all forms of music has been imitated. if we say that hyms are the only music they were written to the music style of their time. i think we do conform to the world to much but if a sincere effort to glorify God is taken then i see no fault in it.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jordycbc23_
> i used to think that to but with research you can see all forms of music has been imitated. if we say that hyms are the only music they were written to the music style of their time. i think we do conform to the world to much but if a sincere effort to glorify God is taken then i see no fault in it.



But you know what I mean!


----------



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

*Influence...*

Music can control people, their actions and way of life it's a weapon the devil uses to his delight and ultimate destruction.

Beware people.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 10, 2005)

For Reformed lyrics _and_ good music, I particularly recommend Derek Webb, Steven Curtis Chapman, OC Supertones, Wes King and Caedmon's Call (up through their "Back Home" album).

Also, though I'm not sure or not whether they're specifically Reformed, other Christian artists that have the lyrical depth and the intellectual and spiritual integrity that has been lost in most of CCM are Rich Mullins, Mark Schultz, Shaun Groves, John DeGrazio, Ron David Moore and Eli.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Music can control people, their actions and way of life it's a weapon the devil uses to his delight and ultimate destruction.
> 
> Beware people.



Agreed, but that is likewise true of essentially every pastime and hobby, including books, films, sports, food and drink - and indeed, we should beware of letting _any_ of these things influence us the wrong way, and should use and enjoy them all for God's glory. But at the same time, we do not of course advocate specifically "Christianizing" all of them in full (e.g. never reading literature, only watching specifically Christian films, etc.), so why music?


----------



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by just_grace_
> ...



When I was a young Christian I remember questions being raised about our freedom in Christ and how some people were strict and others liberal with how we react with things in life whatever they were and I used to hear this word 'balance' come up a lot. 

What is ok for one Christian may not be ok for another though. It's an area that causes no end of problems in Church. Some people are against drinking alcohol, some against smoking etc etc..I even think some people harp on about theological things with such certainty and yet cannot convince people 100%

Here is a perfect piece of theology, Jesus is the Messiah. Would any Christian argue that!


Like houseparent who has something building up within himself that wants to fight wishy washy stuff, I to have something building up within me regarding the Christian's way of life. I have just ordered a stack of stuff from Matthew ( Webmaster ) and other sources and will get down to really understanding this Christian life. I just found out that maybe I am Preterist and I don't fully understand why I have to be one or the other to be a Christian.

Christian's should not live any life other as lived by the early Christians we read of in the Bible. And I do not see the simple early Christians caught up with problems if they only listened to their teachers and enjoyed the Christian life as God intends them to live it.

Sorry I am way off topic here. I will stop.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 10, 2005)

Not sure what your actual tastes in music are . . . but, personally, Reformed groups that I enjoy are OC Supertones, Derek Webb, & some Caedmon's Call. 

One suggestion: see what you can borrow from your library. I've been able to borrow a lot of good music (and some not so good!) by requesting CDs through my local library. I currently have Derek Webb's 2nd album, "I See Things Upside Down" out. While I'm not too keen on some of the songs, he's got some really good ones too - "The Strong, The Tempted, and The Weak" is one of my all-time favorite songs (actually, I'm listening to it right now). 

Also, you might try to look for a Ben Glover CD. He isn't that popular - at least, not around here - and I only know of one album of his (26 Letters), but it has some good songs - both musically & lyrically - on it (I'm not sure if he's Reformed, but he seems to have some leanings that way). 

As far as Caedmon's Call goes, out of the one's I've listened to, I'd say that their 40 Acres, Long Line of Leavers, and their worship album (I forget the name right now), are their best. 

Chapman does have some songs with good lyrics. You might also want to check out Michael Card. He's done some really good work, too (Scandalon is probably my favorite album of his). 

I'm not sure if Jars of Clay is reformed or not, but they do seem to have some leanings in that direction. They're one of my favorite bands; they recently came out with a album of re-done hymns, which is pretty cool. 

Some of Third Day is good, some of theirs I can't stand. Switchfoot is somewhat similar (I don't think either are Reformed, though); both of their last 2 albums have some good songs, and some not so good. Unfortunately, if you listen to your local CCM station, you tend to hear the worst songs - lyrically at any rate - of an album. So, it's worth trying to borrow an album, even if you know that they've got some songs you don't like. 

I haven't heard of all of the bands Chris mentioned - I'll have to see if I can borrow some of those!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Coghill


----------



## Peter (Jul 10, 2005)

You should have come up to Elkins Park when he was here Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> You should have come up to Elkins Park when he was here Andrew.



That would have been a real blessing!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 10, 2005)

I've heard some stuff from Coghill. I'm not really one for much contempo Christian music, I find a lot of it bland, copy-catish (of the world), and shallow. It's hard to beat David and Asaph using the words of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 11, 2005)

My favorite albums of all time.







Hymns Triumphant vl. 1&2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 11, 2005)

Also look at the Hymnmakers collection.
















Hymnmakers


I do have these and I also enjoy the Charles Wesley one also. I think he was a confused Calvinist.

[Edited on 7-12-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 11, 2005)

Here is one for the Scots






The sixteenth album in our Hymnmaker series takes us to Scotland, the home of the metrical psalm. The hymns, sung by The Scottish Festival Singers, conducted by Ian McCrorier, reach across the centuries. We hear the words of Horatius Bonar which 'sing the truth of God in ringing tones' and George Matheson, who though blind for most of his life, saw the world through the eyes of faith and was filled with visions of what it might and will be. Join with the choir and worship the Lord, who is our Shepherd, and who will never let us go.

Christ is coming! Let creation 2.28

Courage, brother! Do not stumble 2.35

Fill Thou my life, O Lord my God 3.14

Gather us in, Thou Love that fillest all 3.09

Go, labour on; spend, and be spent 2.59

I heard the voice of Jesus say 2.41

Immortal, invisible, God only wise 2.30

Light of the world, for ever, ever shining 2.33

Make ma a captive, Lord 3.16

O love of God, how strong and true 2.28

O Love, that wilt not let me go 2.57

The Lord's my Shepherd, I'll not want 3.02

The sands of time are sinking 3.25

'Yet there is room!' 2.48


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 12, 2005)

And this is truly Scottish and Reformed.Scottish Metrical Psalms


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy,
Cool collection!


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jul 12, 2005)

o lets just break out the heavenly highway


----------



## default (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm very particular on my music as well. I too despise the "contemporary christian" STUFF. (I can't call it music  ) 

I recently happened upon a group that is very hard to find, but I fully enjoy their Albums. Thats right, albums. They have been redone in CD format, but I can't find where to purchase them! LOL 

The Celebration Singers - "Exalt HIm! Vol. 2 - Songs for Celebration & Praise" (also Vol. 1 is good.)

Another one that I personally enjoy is Betty Jean Robinson. At first listen she sounds country, but she's not, the lyrics to her songs (and I do enjoy most of them) are God glorifying, not self worship. Some of the better song titles are "When I see His Face" "To the Glory of My Father" "Holy Jesus" "The LORD God Omnipotent." 

REading some of the prior posts, I can't stand rap, sorry. And Stephen Curtis never impressed me! Sorry Guys! Just my two cents.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> My favorite albums of all time.
> 
> 
> ...



 There shouldn't be a pb'er that doesn't own this. Go and buy it. Listen to it in the car, before church, any time...


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow. I really hope the gals don't screech that high when we're all singing in Heaven. That reminds me of a couple of the girls at my church who drive me up a wall sometimes when they sing.

More power to you if you can listen to hymns sung this way, but I can't take it. I barely got halfway through the little clip of "Holy, Holy, Holy", and I just had to stop.

I guess I'm just not cut out for listening to opera-gals. Female opera and me just do not mix. :bigsmile:

If you want to hear some really good singing of some really good hymns with NO shrill voices, I highly highly highly recommend this album:






http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-1601312-5936916?v=glance&s=music&n=507846


That album is SUPERB!!!!!!!!

If you can listen to that other hymn album, then you may LOVE this one. The hymns are wonderful, and the singing itself is too!


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> I do have these and I also enjoy the Charles Wesley one also. I think he was a confused Calvinist.
> 
> [Edited on 7-12-2005 by puritancovenanter]



I think Wesley was a confused Pelagian. 

...but I like alot of his hymns too.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



Okay Jeff, I agree somewhat. But let's make it semi-pelagian.


----------

